# Washer bottle replacement



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

I got a new washer bottle because the one that's in there cracked and leaks, has anyone ever replaced one before and how hard or easy is it to do? This is on a 2005 Sentra, also have a new one for the 93 Sentra also because that's cracked too but that one seems harder to replace.

Thanks!!


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I took off the wheel (just easier) peel back the plastic fender liner, unplug it, remove any screws still holding it in and pull it out...


----------



## OneHotV6 (Jun 9, 2004)

Cool thanks, I was hoping it was that easy!


----------

